# Velodyne sub not working ?



## vince

Hello, just found this forum in the list, this sounds like the right place. My Velodyne sub, ten years old started malfunctioning. It has a two hundred fifty watt plate amp, twelve inch woffer and fifteen inch passive. No servo system on this one. When I plug it in and power it up with or without a signal it goes wild in volume and sounds like a sixty hz pure test tone if I had to guess. I have to pull the plug or it will self destruct !!! I removed and checked the plate amp and did a visiual, no burn marks on anything ??? I do own a DMM and O-scope but dont know what to check. This just started out of the blue... any help would be great !
Thanks,
Vince


----------



## lsiberian

You are saying this is happening with no signal right?


----------



## vince

That is correct "no signal". When I plug it in and power it up the sub goes wild in volume and guessing at about 60hz frequency, have to pull the plug or the thing will beat itself to death !!!


----------



## lcaillo

If you post the model number I might have some experience or infomation on it. In general, I do not work on most Velodyne subs any more. Many of their amps are not easy to get into and they don't like to give out tech support nor parts for field repair. The always want you to send the unit to them for repair. If you talk to them sometimes they will give you a schematic, but you have to try to find out.

Many of the more recent problems have been bad caps, but you have to take them out to test them, and if you don't have a meter that will measure ESR and DA like a Sencore, you may not find a problem when there is one.


----------



## vince

thanks, the sub is the "VA" series, model VA1512 manufacture date December 22 1997. Not opposed to removing components for testing, it serves no use as is and don't want to send it to Velodyne as shipping and repairs by them won't be worth it.
Thanks so much,
vince


----------



## DD82

Hello, I have an issue with my Velodyne subwoofer also and was hoping for someone to give me some guidance.

The Sub (CHT-12Q) is connected to my Yahama Receiver (RX-1065), LFE IN to the sub and Subwoofer out jack on my my Yamaha.

recently i noticed that there is no sound coming out of my sub.

The sub gets a signal from the receiver and it powers on automatically (as it is set to standby) however there is no sound when playing any music.

any idea what could be the issue ? - Its just out of my warranty period so i don't want to pay an arm and a leg to get it repaired. :sad:

Subwoofer Model - Velodyne CHT-12Q

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

